# Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

Das folgende Rezept hab ich nur mit Lachs und Bachforellen ausprobiert, aber es schmeckte in beiden Fällen traumhaft, und ist sehr sehr simpel aufgebaut.
Es ist möglich das es beim Barsch ebenfalls sehr gut schmeckt, einfach mal ausprobieren!

Man schneidet erst 1-2 Zwiebel in kleinen Würfeln und gibt sie mit einem halben Esslöffel Olivenöl in die Bratpfanne.
Wenn sie dann zum Teil Goldbraun sind gibt man 3 gehäufte Esslöffel Butter oder Margarine hinzu und wartet bis sie sich verflüssigt hat.
Dann gibt man die herausgeschnittenen Lachs- oder Bachforellenfilets hinein und fügt nach belieben Salz&Pfeffer hinzu.
In meinem Fall waren es für zwei mittelgroße Bachforellenfilets(ca.42cm Bachforelle) jeweils 4 priesen Pfeffer  und 2priesen Salz, gleichmäßig auf die eine und die andere Seite.
Je nachdem wie man es mag, durchbraten.
Ich habe persönlich eine goldbraune "knackkruste" anbraten lassen ohne den Fisch austrocknen zu lassen.

Ein Traum in Butter/Margarine mit gerösteten Zwiebel und Lachs/Bachforellenfilet!

Viel Spaß beim nachmachen, und Guten Appetit! #h#6


lg nureinangler


----------



## teddy- (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*

ok probier ich aus:m

gruß


----------



## teddy- (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*

hast du das filet nicht mariniert kommt das einfach so rein also mit mehl mein ich jetzt

gruß


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*

Das Rezept schmeckt so oder ähnlich mit nahezu jedem Fisch, zum Beispiel auch mit Hering, Zander oder Hecht!
Sehr lecker dazu sind in dem Bratfett goldbraun gebratene Mischbrotscheiben, die anschließend mit einer frischen Knoblauchzehe abgerieben werden!
Dazu gehört bei kräftigem Fisch wie Hering ein Bier, ansonsten ein trockener Weißwein!
Guten Appetit!


----------



## hardy (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*



teddy- schrieb:


> hast du das filet nicht mariniert kommt das einfach so rein also mit mehl mein ich jetzt
> gruß



Mit Mehl kann man locker jeden Fisch den Geschmack nehmen. Schmeckt dann alle irgendwie nach Null- Acht- Fünfzehn- Fischstäbchen.

Am besten kommt der Geschmack, wenn das Filet kurz nach glasig ist. Dann gibt es nichts Besseres!  :g Aber allzutrocken darf der Wein auch nicht sein.


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*

@raven
Also bei der Margarine könnt ich dir vllt noch zustimmen, aber Olivenöl kommt doch nur ein klitzelkleines bissl mit rein, nur damit die Zwiebel nicht haften bleiben.
Und die Margarine darf jeder so viel reinmachen wie er will, war nur ein beispiel dafür wie viel ich reingemacht hatte.
Und ich ernähre mich sonst sehr ausgewogen, da darf man auch mal ab und zu ein deftigeres Gericht machen. 


@teddy

Du kannst es panieren, ich mache es persönlich eher ohne Panade, aber auch schon bereits mit gemacht.
Kannst varieren, je nachdem wie du es willst.
Ne kruste kriegst du aber schon hin, selbst ohne die Panade  

@ vermesser
das mit den Brotscheiben kann ich bestätigen, sehr feine sache, bei mir kommt aber kein Knofi rein, da ich es einfach nicht leiden kann 

@ hardy
Das ist ein Grund warum ich eigentlich selten Panade benutze, es lässt die Feinheiten des Fisches nicht mehr richtig  durch, wird quasi zu 08/15 Backfisch, wie du schon sagtest 


PS. mann könnte aus den 3Löffeln Margarine auch 2Läffel Margarine und ein Löffel(chen) Kräuterbutter machen, schmeckt auch fantastisch! 

Man kann im Grunde ziemlich varieren, wollte nur aufzeigen das man mit relativ einfachen Mitteln schnell was sehr leckeres zaubern kann!
Und ein Weißwein dazu ist toll, oder ein Erdinger Alkoholfrei falls man noch irgendwohin fahren muss :m


lg nureinangler


----------



## robert 81 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*

Hört sich echt lecker an .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*

Bis auf die Margarine. Butter ja, aber Margarine geht gar nicht!


----------



## nureinangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bis auf die Margarine. Butter ja, aber Margarine geht gar nicht!



Ach geht, jeder so wie er es mag, für die gesundheitsbewussten halt Margarine 

lg nureinangler


----------



## mathei (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Traum aus Butter und gerösteten Zwiebel mit Lachs/Bachforelle (super simpel)*

ich nehme die butter. ist leckerer. im altag nehme ich schon die cholesterin-senkende magariene. die funzt super. an den fisch kommt die nicht.


----------

